# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Gdy dziecko nie chce się uczyć

## Mirka

Witam,
Moja 11 letnia córka nie chce się uczyć. Przyjdzie ze szkoły i pierwsze co to myśli aby iść na dwór.
Tłumacze jej, że nauka jest ważna, by miała lekko w przyszłości. Odpowiada że dobrze, pouczę się i idzie do siebie do pokoju. Za parę minut mówi ze jej sie nie chce albo ze nie chce sama sie uczyć albo ze ma 1000 innych spraw ważniejszych do zrobienia w tym momencie.
Najgorzej jest z matematyką i z językami obcymi, gdyż są to przedmioty dla niej trudne a ja niestety nie jestem jej za bardzo w stanie pomóc, bo sama miałam problemy z tymi przedmiotami w szkole.
Może jakieś korepetycje, tylko że ona nie chce się zgodzić i boję się że pieniądze wyrzucę w błoto.
Proszę o jakieś rady.

----------


## Ania

Może podłoże tego ma negatywny wpływ grupy rówieśniczej, w której dziecko się obraca.

----------


## Kamil

Dobrze sprawdzają się dodatkowe zajęcia. I nie martw się, że będą to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto. Tylko znajdź odpowiednie miejsce i nauczycieli. 
Zajęcia muszą być ciekawe i interesujące; jeśli nie będą prowadzone w sposób zachęcający do nauki to nic z tego nie wyjdzie.
Spróbuj przekonasz się, że warto było.

----------

